
Ask HN: What feeds do you follow every day? - mavci
I love HN and HN community, learned and explored lots of things here with these amazing community, and continuing.<p>I want to ask HN community to what feeds do you follow every day? Beside HN. Thanks.
======
lukaszkups
I just moderate my twitter feed on a daily basis - I create theme lists (like
webdev, gaming, pixelart, reading (for these people who blog often on the
topics I like) etc.) - this takes some time to discover accounts that are
worth to follow, but keeps you sane from the trash info you don't want to
browse.

~~~
135792468
I love this but I hate it.

I hate that twitter has become the default google reader replacement and tweet
threads replaced writing.

Now get off my lawn /old guy rant

~~~
lmedinas
Well blogs still exist and many of them have higher quality than few years ago
because they resisted all this time, the same can be said about RSS. Although
I completely understand what you wrote. I also feel the recent boom of
podcasts is also somehow replacing blogs.

------
markus_zhang
I have a couple of feeds about retro RPG, e.g. CRPG addict.

